# Property Rental



## Arthur Campbell (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, we are a retired husband and wife with 2 lovely dogs, and we live in France. We want to rent a 2 bed property/Bungalow/Villa with a fenced garden (for dogs) from December 2013 until end of February 2014 while we search for property to buy. Can anyone please Help?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Arthur Campbell said:


> Hi, we are a retired husband and wife with 2 lovely dogs, and we live in France. We want to rent a 2 bed property/Bungalow/Villa with a fenced garden (for dogs) from December 2013 until end of February 2014 while we search for property to buy. Can anyone please Help?


:welcome:

have you had a look at the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section there about renting with links to national rental websites

whereabouts in Spain are you planning to be?


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jun 20, 2013)

I want to ad to the posting that we are looking for rental in the "Murcia" area!


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Everyone seems to want 11 months or an exorbitant rate to rent weekly,I am looking as we speak for a property for myself long term rental.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Everyone seems to want 11 months or an exorbitant rate to rent weekly,I am looking as we speak for a property for myself long term rental.


Don't listen to anyone who offers an 11 month contract - insist on a 'proper' contract of 12 months.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Don't listen to anyone who offers an 11 month contract - insist on a 'proper' contract of 12 months.




the OP only wants a couple of months though - should be able to get a short let, but would expect to pay holiday rates... though in the winter months that's usually lower


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Don't listen to anyone who offers an 11 month contract - insist on a 'proper' contract of 12 months.


Are you saying there is some agenda if a 11 month contract is being offered,thankyou


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

This article might be of interest!!
Renting in Spain: Top 10 mistakes - Spanish Property Insight


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Arthur Campbell said:


> Hi, we are a retired husband and wife with 2 lovely dogs, and we live in France. We want to rent a 2 bed property/Bungalow/Villa with a fenced garden (for dogs) from December 2013 until end of February 2014 while we search for property to buy. Can anyone please Help?


We have friends who run a long term property let, however, if you run it past them they might hear of something.

Long Term Property Rentals Lets Murcia Costa Calida Costa Blanca Spain
They are based in Murcia.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the OP only wants a couple of months though - should be able to get a short let, but would expect to pay holiday rates... though in the winter months that's usually lower


Yes but Nugget-hound wanted a long-term let hence my comment.





Nugget_Hound said:


> This article might be of interest!!
> Renting in Spain: Top 10 mistakes - Spanish Property Insight


Yes, I posted that link recently. As you can see from point 5 under landlord, 11-month contracts are useless and other neither party any more security. Some agents/landlords offer 11-month contracts believing them to offer the landlord more security - they don't (as a Landlord myself, I know).


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

So they are wanting me to sign an 11 month contract in the belief it offers them more options but in reality it doesn't?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Nugget_Hound said:


> So they are wanting me to sign an 11 month contract in the belief it offers them more options but in reality it doesn't?
> 
> Thanks


Correct! It just shows how little they understand the rental market and associated rules.

It really doesn't matter to the tenant apart from the hassle of having to sign a new contract every 11 months and the potential to be charged by the agent.

Is the contract in Spanish? If not, it isn't legal anyway!


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Correct! It just shows how little they understand the rental market and associated rules.
> 
> It really doesn't matter to the tenant apart from the hassle of having to sign a new contract every 11 months and the potential to be charged by the agent.
> 
> Is the contract in Spanish? If not, it isn't legal anyway!


Im not sure yet , I am waiting for my passport then I will be flying over asap to check a few properties and talk with the agent , Should the contract be in English? any other pointers would be most helpful , from what I have read they can't really just boot you out anyway with no reason , I fully intend to take very good care of the property and associated land.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Im not sure yet , I am waiting for my passport then I will be flying over asap to check a few properties and talk with the agent , Should the contract be in English? any other pointers would be most helpful , from what I have read they can't really just boot you out anyway with no reason , I fully intend to take very good care of the property and associated land.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


The contract MUST be in spanish and obviously its prudent to get it translated for your own edification - cos they do vary and you may wish to query/add/delete some clauses??! As for booting you out with no reason, we were. Simply because the owners didnt realise that we'd signed for 11 months and wanted to rent it out for the summer - ok, we were in the right, but it didnt make life easy or pleasant - for us it was the final straw and at that point we came back to the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Im not sure yet , I am waiting for my passport then I will be flying over asap to check a few properties and talk with the agent , Should the contract be in English? any other pointers would be most helpful , from what I have read they can't really just boot you out anyway with no reason , I fully intend to take very good care of the property and associated land.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


??? (Why English in Spain???)

No, the contract MUST be in Spanish. If your Spanish is not good, then you should, perhaps, get it properly translated by an independent translator (there are one of two on this forum).


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry I had misread what was posted , course it will be in Spanish , Doh !!!


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ??? (Why English in Spain???)
> 
> No, the contract MUST be in Spanish. If your Spanish is not good, then you should, perhaps, get it properly translated by an independent translator (there are one of two on this forum).


Thankyou yes I was going to ask about paying to have it read in Spanish / translated / checked.


----------

